# Sportbikes on Parking Deck



## pez (May 4, 2009)

Had to grab a shot of these...


----------



## Photoadder (May 4, 2009)

Wooow i love toys for big boys ;-)


----------



## pez (May 4, 2009)

They're all pretty much box-stock.


----------



## AtlPikMan (May 4, 2009)

They Look like Fakes...Like Toys...ARE THEY?


----------



## pez (May 4, 2009)

AtlPikMan said:


> They Look like Fakes...Like Toys...ARE THEY?


 
Har! :razz: They're die cast replicas @ about 1:20. The local Publix grocery had them for $5 each and I bought a red Duc for me and a Busa for my neighbor. But when I realized what high quality they are, I went back and bought one of every different model that was left (accidentally got 2 ZX12's)! They're all gone now. K20D, DA Ltd 35mm Macro 15sec @f22 200 ISO, short tripod, on concrete. Now I have to build a small display shelf for them... :scratch:


----------



## woojiebear (May 4, 2009)

haha they do look fake 
nice tho....*drool*...sportbikes make me....


----------



## Michael.McBee (May 5, 2009)

Well.. you definitely had me fooled there for a minute.  Cool shot.


----------

